# Royals' new grass is thick, lush and ready for opening day



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I thought this was a cool video.

http://www.kansascity.com/sports/mlb/kansas-city-royals/article207061219.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Those lines are razor sharp!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

How do I get this sign up and posted at my house?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup: 1 1/8in hoc kbg in the transition zone. :thumbup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm going to see it tomorrow. It has always been a very nice field I can't wait to see it since they've redone it. Supposed to be 32 degrees and snowing! Let's go Royals!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> How do I get this sign up and posted at my house?


Lots of yard sign company's out there can make them for $20-30 with a uploaded picture. I use to use them all the time for DOT lettering on temporary vehicles.


----------

